
The Crisis for Birds Is a Crisis for Us All - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/19/opinion/crisis-birds-north-america.html
======
BasicObject
All countries should do what either Australia and/or New Zealand are doing
with feral cats. Not saying it will reverse or fix the damage done but it may
help save some native bird populations. I read yesterday that feral cats are
threatening not just birds but keystone species (like sea otters) in the
Pacific Northwest.

~~~
coenhyde
100%. As an Aussie so i know how hard we work to control feral cats and I
appreciate local wildlife. I live in Austin, TX now. No one seems to care
about the cats running around. Our dog recently passed away and within a few
days a cat moved in. Now our birds are gone.

------
mirimir
Well, we _are_ in the midst of the Anthropocene Extinction.

~~~
symmitchry
What an incredibly depressing time to be alive.

~~~
mirimir
It is quite the achievement for just one species.

~~~
chongli
We've got a long way to go if we're hoping to catch up to cyanobacteria [1].
It's a rather dubious distinction though.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Oxidation_Event](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Oxidation_Event)

~~~
mirimir
True enough. But that was more than one species. And it took them a lot
longer, about two billion years.

------
dpflan
"Bird" is the word today: also on the front page now:

> "Birds Are Vanishing From North America":
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21018916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21018916)

== Update == Thanks to @jgwil2. Changed the link (it was pointing to this page
(21018850)).

~~~
jgwil2
You've linked this page. The correct link is:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21018916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21018916)

~~~
dpflan
My mistake! Thanks for the correction.

------
ben509
Truth is, there is no crisis, because birds aren't real.[1]

[1]: [https://birdsarentreal.com/pages/the-
history](https://birdsarentreal.com/pages/the-history)

~~~
seisvelas
I get why people downvoted you, but I am very glad to have clicked that link.
Thank you

